# Please help! Advice needed badly!



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2017)

We have our county show next week and my little guy is losing muscle. I tried to take a good picture of him, but it was hard. He just got sheared and then rolled around in the dirt, so he is super dirty. His skin is getting loose and he doesn’t have any muscle. I don’t knkw what’s going on. Anything I can do to help him? I have a week. Super close time crunch. I’m going to work him out, but what supplements, drench or top dress can I give him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What exactly are you feeding him now?


----------



## Figgy (Jan 24, 2017)

Right now he gets 1.5 pounds of Jacoby Red Tag twice a day, 8oz of Fast Fat once a day (he’s only 66 pounds), and two handfuls of alfalfa pellets a day. We tried giving him Champion Drive and he hated it. This is our first year showing so we are lost and no one around here wants to help. It’s like they want to keep all their secrets to themselves. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't own Boers but there are others on here who should be able to help. Also read through the threads in the FFA area.


----------

